# Yzer Vapers Lunch Club



## Hooked (16/9/20)

Girls just wanna have fun ... so we formed a Vapers' Lunch Club, with our first lunch being held today at Beulah's Deli.

In attendance:



@weskusgirl 

Weskusgirl started vaping in January this year and she's never looked back! Her husband started vaping because of the tobacco ban and kudos to him, he hasn't gone back to smoking pipe!!



Me

And there was one other - @XsCode, but she doesn't want her pic on the Internet. 
XsCode also started vaping because of the lockdown and she too has not gone back to stinkies. She's amazing - she's even making her own coils now! 

So - the tobacco ban did a lot of good, I'd say!

Lunch was divine. Oysters for starters, followed by Thali Lamb Curry. 




For once I can post a curry pic, @M.Adhir !

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 14


----------



## Silver (16/9/20)

Nice to see @Hooked 
Thanks for sharing
Looks super

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------

